# Subs: How Loud, How Many, How Much?



## IIGQ4U (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am not a SPL guy but I am wondering the following in regard to your subs:

How loud are your subs?
How many subs do you have?
How much power are you giving your subs?
What kind of enclosure?

I personally have 1 sub (Polk MM1040 350W RMS), am giving it 300 watts in a sealed enclosure and am hitting 75 db. Does this seem a bit low?

Anyway, let's hear your answers 

Thanks!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

2- 15s infinite baffle. About 400w total for both speakers. Plenty loud to make the windshield flex and bury the front stage. I've got to actually measure it soon, windshield flexing and destroying the front stage could be any level. But let's just say it gets loud for an SQ system.

I'm sure the SPL guys can help you much more than myself but shouldn't you be able to hit 75db with just a few watts?

Maybe you should list the amp, the enclosure size, and how you're measuring it.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the post.

I am using the Kenwood XR-4S with a .5 cubic foot sealed box.

My measurement was sub only. With components I could hit about 100db.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

My last substage consisted of two 18 inch SMD woofers in a 14.5 cube enclosure tuned to 34hz. Power to them was given by a Kicker Warhorse. Electrical consisted of 5 c&d g31 batteries, one g34 battery, a 270 amp alt., and 6 runs of 0 gauge from front to rear. Unless you heard it you could not believe how musical this was. Far from a sq setup but but deemed to sound great even by those who were soley into sq setups. Final official score was 148.8 @ 38hz. After some tuning unofficial score was a 151.3 @ 38hz. Vehicle is a Chevy Suburban


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a single JBL P1224 in a 2.5 net cubes ported box @ 25 hz (SQ ported box), but it's seriously hitting around 135-138ish I'm guessing off around 750 watts RMS. It bounces my wipers and flexes my roof and makes your eardrums wiggle in your head.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

soon to have 2 massive audio QC 15's @ 800 watts each.

My previous 2 12's in a 4 cu. ft. box weren't enough


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Right now I have 4 12s... But soon to be more. 

My biggest system ever was the one in my Avatar. 24 15s, 18,000w. 158db @ 30hz.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Right now I have 4 12s... But soon to be more.
> 
> My biggest system ever was the one in my Avatar. 24 15s, 18,000w. 158db @ 30hz.


WOW


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Right now I have 4 12s... But soon to be more.
> 
> My biggest system ever was the one in my Avatar. 24 15s, 18,000w. 158db @ 30hz.


Just curious why you would do that? You're way past the point of instant hearing damage, I can't imagine you can listen to it without hearing protection inside the vehicle so the only thing I can think of is competition or you like to show off.


----------



## Alex-Kristjan (Oct 19, 2011)

While I was participating at SPL comp. in Estonia is used:

2x Hertz HX250D (450rms 1sw, 1.gen)/ Autostudio E-1200 (610rms @1ohm)/ ported @ 53hz: 144,[email protected]

2x Hertz HX250D (450rms 1sw, 1.gen)/ Autostudio X-3000 (~1800rms @1ohm)/ ported @ 53hz: 147,[email protected]

Hertz HX380D (450rms, 1.gen)/Gas Silver (don't remember serial number, but 920w @2ohmi)/ported @ 48hz: 145,[email protected]


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

i got a DD9512 wired down to .5 ohm on a DD M3a. 2.8^ box tuned to 37hz. havent gotten it metered yet, but its a window shaker. for power, i have 2 kinetik 1800s, one 1400, shok industries 0g all the way around and a stock alternator...have my 270 amp sitting in my garage. lol


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

4 AQ HDc15's in a 16cf wall tuned to 38hz have done 155.1 sealed on the dash at a nonsanctioned show and a 154.9 at a db drag runnin 2 RD D9's strapped clamped 2k per sub after rise at 40hz and have done 152.? at 35hz all sealed on the dash


----------



## mcbuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hifi Shop Willard bay dB drag. Mcbuggin' Civic bassrace 149.9 class - YouTube
this is just a vid from me bass raceing the 149 class. Never knew my stearing wheel mooved like it does in thes vid


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, my car is setup to play in both worlds:

140+DB
2 12" subs
1 1000 watt amp
sealed box


----------



## IIGQ4U (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, these are some crazy numbers!


----------



## Alex-Kristjan (Oct 19, 2011)

IIGQ4U said:


> Wow, these are some crazy numbers!


Why ?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Just curious why you would do that? You're way past the point of instant hearing damage, I can't imagine you can listen to it without hearing protection inside the vehicle so the only thing I can think of is competition or you like to show off.


Was my daily driven vehicle, and I listened to it all the way up every single day. Never once used hearing protection. Heck, there were a few times Id walk into the ported chamber just to see how loud it was. Doesnt do any hearing damage at all. My truck that I have now had 10 Eminence Delta 10s and 6 Selenium ST350 tweeters all in my two front doors on about 2500w rms. After a few minutes of this turned all the way up, everything would be real quiet for a few minutes once I turned it down. I know this couldnt have been good for my ears, but the bass isnt bad at all.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

My buddy has a 2001 Chevy Astro Van that we have built and rebuilt multiple times. it consists of 

1 Juicebox 45
4 Juicebox 31s
1 Stetsom 14K 
2 18 SSA Zcons wired to 2 ohms
12 cubic foot box ported to 33hz

hits 153.2 at 34hz as a daily driver. 

thing gets loud and still has some decent clarity.


----------



## bignev (Feb 12, 2008)

2 AudioQue HD 15's $550.00, 2840 clamped watts $650.00, 155.1 on the term lab PRICELESS


----------



## Project Aftermath (Sep 21, 2016)

can i have the dimension of your enclose, i have the same JBL P1224


----------

